
The #GQL manifesto for a unified graph query language - ryguyrg
https://gql.today
======
nikolasburk
Hmm very interesting, I'd love to have more information on what this project
is supposed to be and who's behind it? E.g. have they considered something
like GraphQL being a potential solution for this undertaking? Also interested
to hear how it would relate to OpenCRUD.org

